# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Dead Coral Skeletons

## saturnz17

Hi People

I have purchased some dead white coral skeletons and would like to find out if anyone has that in their saltwater tanks?

Since there are already dead, can I put them directly in the tank or should I rinse first?

If so, can anybody advise me how do I rinse them?

 :Smile:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

I would suggest to soak them in freshwater or boiling water for a day or 2 to kill off any possible hitchhiker.

----------


## saturnz17

Thanks, I have rinsed the skeletons with tap water (noticed a few small dead crabs inside) den soak them in boiling water for a day...will rinse them once more time with tap water..dry them and then lastly rinse with saltwater... maybe abit long winded but I just wana play safe...

I presume coral skeletons will not affect water chemistry ya?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

No it will not.

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

Will it affect the tank water if jus rinse only?

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

Or need to soak with boiling water as above?

----------


## BFG

> Or need to soak with boiling water as above?


Question has been answered.

----------

